# نظام التراكشن



## عايض (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يا شباب ماهو نظام التراكشن في السيارة حيث اني سوف اشتري سيارة وقال لي موظف الوكالة ان فيها نظام التراكشن ونظام absوهو نظام مانع انزلاق المكابح وهو معروف ولكن ماهو نظام التراكشن
لوسمحتو ردو


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى

*traction control system* (*TCS*) ويعرف ايضا بنظام الثبات الالكترونى ESP شاهد هذا الفيديو لتتعرف عليه

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة او تحميل الفيديو


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مثل ما وضح لك الاخ العقاب الهرم وما ساقوله لم يختلف عن كلام اخينا العقاب
نظام TCS هو أحد الانظمة التابعة لنظام ESP في السيارة وفيها منها نوعان ولها نفس الإختصار 
TCS= Transmission control system
 يقلل سرعة العجل عن طريق التحكم في ناقل الحركة حيث يتم فصل الحركة عنه مؤقتاً

TCS= Traction control system
ESP=Electronic Stability Program
وظيفة Traction control system" TCS" تقليل سرعة العجل المنزلق عن طريق التحكم في سرعة المحرك 
يعني في المختصر انه هذا النظام في النهاية يعتمد على ESP وECU وهي كمبيوتر المحرك 
ملحوظة : ESP وهو احد الانظمة التي توجد في السيارات المزودة ب ABS وهو نظام مانع غلق العجلات وبدون ABS لا يوجد شي اسمه ESP

والله اعلم


----------



## عايض (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب


----------



## blackmatel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------

